# How soon can I re-dye my hair?



## emyrow99

Hi Girls/Guys!

I colored my hair last night using Feria. I do not like the results and would like to re-dye my hair a darker color. How soon would you suggest, I can re-dye my hair without damaging it too much? (FYI, this is is the first time I have colored my hair in about a few years)  Any advice is much appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DiorKiss

I think you can safely color your hair in a couple of weeks again, as long as you treat your hair well! (Always use a leave-in conditioner and use a hair mask every week).


----------



## illinirdhd

I probably shouldn't say this, but I've recolored mine again immediately and had no problem.  You might try it with a color from Sally's using a 10 volume peroxide, rather than using a drugstore color kit.  A 10 volume deposits color, where a 20, 30, 40, 50 strips color,  and is more damaging.


----------



## VeeDubGirl

^^^
ITA. a 10 volume would be fine, especially since you are just darkening. The 10 volume will only deposit. I think Feria comes with either a 20 or 30 volume (I can't remember which) but that will be more damaging than just the 10. I've also colored my hair right again right after coloring it and I didn't have problems. But like DiorKiss said, be sure to baby it and use a good leave in  Good luck, and I hope you find the color you are looking for!


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

This is probably not the best advice, but I've immediately colored my hair right after and it turned out great. I have really strong hair, not prone to breakage or split ends, so maybe that's why. If you have really weak or damaged hair maybe you should wait a few weeks.


----------



## Tracy

i've recolored right away too. it came out fine!


----------



## sierrasun1

A few years ago, I had my hair died 3 times in a week (trying to correct the initial color).   I think it helps if you're going darker Vs. lighter in terms of lifting the color.... I think it's gentler.


----------



## emyrow99

Thanks so much for the advice ladies!  It's totally appreciated.  I will try a 10 volume from Sally this week!


----------



## missisa07

illinirdhd said:


> *I probably shouldn't say this, but I've recolored mine again immediately and had no problem.*  You might try it with a color from Sally's using a 10 volume peroxide, rather than using a drugstore color kit.  A 10 volume deposits color, where a 20, 30, 40, 50 strips color,  and is more damaging.


So have I.  I just wrote in another thread how I dyed my hair 5 times in a week and a half (long story lol).  Surprisingly my hair was in the same condition as it was before all of the dyeing!  

It's a lot easier to go dark than it is to go light, so you should be just fine dyeing your hair again immediately.  The instructions or the company that makes the dye will probably tell you to wait a week or two before redyeing, but this usually applies more if you're trying to go *lighter*, as it's really really difficult to lighten hair that's been darkened with dye.

From my personal experience, you can dye your hair right now with no problems.  If it puts you more at ease, use deep conditioners for a few days just to be sure your hair "recovers".


----------



## Laurie8504

I think you should try washing out the old dye first with a good clarifying shampoo (several times!). Right after would have been best.  I also have dyed my hair twice in the same day and it was ok.  Just make sure you treat it well (lots of good conditioner)!


----------



## miraclesxoxo

well i wanted to ask what if you want the same color dye but it just is noticeable at the roots not really the bottom or anything. how long can i wait till i redye the same color?


----------



## nymifashion

Before I started having it done at a salon there were many times I redid it the same day with no problem.  Just be sure to condition really well.


----------



## jen812

Hi girls, just wondering if anyone can give me some good advice on a problem I'm having. I have been dying my hair monthly with box dyes from the store with a reddish/brown dye. One day I switched to a diff brand/more red tones color, and did not fit me well, so I decided to purchase the L'oreal haircolor remover box, used that and than redid my color immediately after(which it says to do) in a different box color-the perfect 10 clairol box cinnamon red/auburn 4R color and it turned out a little too red AGAIN! I keep messing up, and feel embarrassed to have to re-dye. I really would like to just buy a deep brown color to just cover it up and be done with the red tones in general. Is there a way i could dye it for a 3rd time(4 including the haircolor remover I used) in over a matter of of a couple weeks?  Please let me know, i'd appreciate ANY advice! and would the deep brown dye ok over a reddish color? or do i have to use the haircolor remover again? so frustrated.


----------



## piperlu

I'm sure if you can avoid dying it too frequently, that is best.  That said, I have re-dyed mine the next day due to a colorist issue.  I could not even stand to look at it, so I went to another salon the very next day.  Believe it or not, I even took off work to get it done.  It was a horrible dye job and it was back in the times where I had more highlights.  I couldn't even stand to look at it.  I didn't even sleep that night.  It was majorly messed up.


----------



## clb1968

You can lighten the red or tone it down using Prell or Head and Shoulders shampoo, I did a search on this when my dye job a few weeks ago was too red, H&S worked great, I only needed to wash it once and then I deep conditioned and the color is more natural looking for me now.


----------



## jen812

Ok thanks girls for the info...still wondering if it would work to just pick up a dye box that is a darker shade of brown dye it over this reddish look-the cinnamon red from perfect 10. And would I have to get the semi-permanent or permanent. So many factors to consider hehe. will it work ok or would i need to strip my hair from color AGAIN and than do that...really not enjoying the red look on me at all even if i do use the head and shoulders advice. :-/


----------



## KAOTIC

jen812 said:


> Ok thanks girls for the info...still wondering if it would work to just pick up a dye box that is a darker shade of brown dye it over this reddish look-the cinnamon red from perfect 10. And would I have to get the semi-permanent or permanent. So many factors to consider hehe. will it work ok or would i need to strip my hair from color AGAIN and than do that...really not enjoying the red look on me at all even if i do use the head and shoulders advice. :-/


 

Any time you color your own hair, you should have a basic understanding of color theory. You have to understand the bases of the colors you are using so as to get the correct color initially and thereafter. If you give yourself a bad dye job, the base will help you understand what you need to do next. 

Say for instance you purchase a hair color with a red base and you decide you want to go darker. Fine. But make sure that base is within the same base family (red, red-orange, gold, etc.) 

Never cross your base colors as that is how come out with an undesired shade of color. 

Instead of going darker, perhaps you could purchase a darker red with the same base... and use a lower number developer. The higher the number of your developer, the lighter your color will be. 

Also, I never advise using the box colors as sometimes you will not get the exact base. If there is a Sally's or other BSS in your area, check them out to see if they carry Clairol, Wella, or other professional colors. That way, you will have the correct base in case you don't get your desired color. 

This is a very basic understanding in coloring and color correction. 

By the way, I attended cosmetology school AND took a class in color theory in undergrad...


----------



## jen812

hmm that is very good advice and thanks for spending the time to explain it for me. It makes sense but the thing is, I just don't feel I have the skin color to pull of any shade of red. There is really no way to go back to brown than (my normal hair color)? Not even by stripping it with the box and will and redying? or would that be way to harmful? I am just concerned about getting rid of the red and than if my hair will be way too damaged. Where do you go to school and where are you from? If you lived in Michigan, I'd look you up to do my hair since you know the history of it hehe!


----------



## EarthAngelV

I realize I'm WAY too late to actually help any of the previous posters on this thread, but thought I'd share something I learned that may help future people.

I dyed my hair super blonde for years using a box dye by L'oreal.  I was fortunate enough that it looked natural and even fooled many well trained hair color experts at salons.  Once before, and again recently, I decided to dye it medium-dark brown.  

The first time I just did it.  Huge mistake.  It was just awful.  It was a dark muddy, muddled, dull color that dahad a green tinge to it, just horrible.  This time, I wanted it done right, but without the high salon cost, so I did my research and I called L'oreal color experts directly.  Here's what I learned:

Since blonde dyes strip ALL color from your hair, you HAVE to re-add RED to your hair to re-dye it a darker color.  What L'oreal had me do for my particular situation, is get two boxes of Light Brown (#6) (I have long hair) and one box of Auburn Red (#6R).  They said mix HALF of the COLOR ONLY of the RED to ONE bottle of color and developer of the light brown, and color my entire head.  Once applied, leave on for 25 minutes and rinse.  (The second half of red color and light brown mix was to be mixed if I needed it for my longer hair, if not, it wouldn't have been mixed yet so it wouldn't go to waste.)

This worked beautifully.  It isn't the shade of brown I would select for myself generally, but L'oreal's color experts said I need to do this step first to put color back in my hair before going darker or with whatever color I wanted.  Now I can wait the _recommended_ two weeks, color it what shade I want, and I'm good to go.

Bottom line, if you want to know, call the hair color company.  They have color experts ready to talk to you to help with what you want to do.  It saves you the money if you can't afford to have a salon do it, and they know their stuff.  

Happy coloring!!


----------



## soni0204

Ok so I bleached my hair. Then I dyed it red only it came out pink. So after subjecting my hair to both a bleach and a dye in the same day can I color it again in a couple hours? I have read many cases where girls have dyed their hair 2-3 times in one day but is it the same to bleach and dye twice in the same day? Someone PLEASE help me.


----------



## gillianna

I remember when my friend went lighter and wanted to go darker we put in a special color packet that we bought from Sally's beauty supply that would let the darker color take.  I forgot what it was called.  It was just a small package of liquid that you put in your hair (I think it was red colored).  

I am sure their are people here who might know what I am talking about.


----------



## toobabyish

You should probably wait at least 2 weeks!


----------



## hollifetters

So I Dyed my hair saturday all one color.  Tuesday I out highlights through my hair. Its not what I thought it was gonna be, can I dye it again tomorrow a solid color? And if so should I just do a solid color like brown? I did a dark plum brown and out blonde highlights., and they made the purple pop! HELP IM IN A WEDDING SATURDAY


----------



## gillianna

From past experience ages ago messing around with hair dyes little mistakes with color can become worse very easily when you try to correct them.

I remember the little packets you buy and add when you color your hair.  One was a filler that made your hair grab the color better.  I think they had one that turned your light hair red to absorb the darker color.  I also thought there were other packets too.  Probably can find what they are and used for online at Sally's beauty supply.  Any color over blond without a filler on the blond will turn your hair a strange color.  If you keep readying arts of your hair can have deposits of too much color in some places or uneven color.  

A good clarifying shampoo will help lighten dye.  A great deep conditioning mask will help keep hair healthy-to me heat caps with good products work the best.


----------



## Erin55303

OHMYGOD. thank god for this article!!!!! last night i bleached and dyed my hair...pink...i washed it 4 times in 2 nights and in the middle of deep conditioning. i have cried for atleast 2 hours and was so upset. on top of it i got a terrible haircut but i guess thats just gonna have to grow out on its own. im very excited to be dying it brown/red tomorrow. like i almostt cried with joy that i could redye it and it wouldnt all fall off. thank god!


----------



## hellokittylover

It's a filler. It also comes in liquid as well. You need to add the missing colors back into your hair that you took out from coloring.


----------



## candace117

Every level of color has an underlying pigment. Level 1 is black, level 10 is lightest blonde (levels 11 and 12 are not naturally occuring levels, they are artificial). Level 1-2 has a blue undertone, while level 10 will have a lightest yellow undertone. When you bleach your hair (which is the only way to lighten color treated hair!), you are stripping that pigment out. If you have bleached hair, and desire to go more than 5 levels darker, you must fill with something that has the missing pigments or you will not have your hair turn out how you desire! 

10 volume is deposit only, 20, 30, 40 volume will lift 2, 3, 4 levels of color. If you have hair that has never been colored (virgin), you can use those developers to lift your virgin hair to a lighter shade. If you have hair that is mostly grey, you will want to use 20 volume along with adding an N shade to whatever color you choose, to give the grey hair a background pigment.


----------



## rafiler

3 times a year is enough, too many will do harm to your hair


----------



## gl3rbie

I think it depends on what hair dye or hair color you use for coloring. But usually I color my hair every 2 months to enjoy wearing my new hair color and to make sure that new hair color sticks to hair when putting new color on.


----------

